# 1911's



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

I own almost 30 1911's ...over half of them are Commander sized models. I have also built about 8 1911's from parts using Essex and Caspian frames....lots of fun..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's a lot of $'s worth :-D


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

1911'a are pretty fun guns to play with. There are so many things a person can do with one... I bought a basic Colt Government model one time and customized the holy stuffin out of it, then I gave it to my Marine Son... I love to just disassemble and reassemble the 1911 they are so well designed! Too bad Colt stopped making them, I'd of thought it would have been their bread and butter gun...

30! Good gosh, I don't think I've had that many guns in all total, added togeather... Times two!


----------



## ash (May 7, 2006)

I just picked this up last Sunday. I will have to put a few hundred more rounds through it before I will completely trust my life with it.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

That is a really nice Kimber

If you get tired of it and want to give it away one day, I would be willing to take it off your hands


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Do you apply finishes to your guns yourself? I'm thinking of puting Gun-Kote on my 1911 to add some protection.

Clint


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

*Best 1911 I've Ever Owned*

is my Les Baer Thunder Ranch Special .45 ACP~! :-D


----------



## screwman (May 15, 2006)

Wow 30 of 'em. I just discovered them about a year and a half ago but I'm catchin' up.

Mike


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I have two a Kimber Pro Carry and a Colt Government Model. I want more. I have a huge urge to build my next one though.


----------

